# Groin Pain?



## TamaraM (Oct 2, 2012)

Icd-9 cm for "groin pain"- 789.09 or 729.5?


----------



## Thouvenel (Oct 2, 2012)

789.09


----------



## pineapplelvr (Oct 3, 2012)

if it's for a female I use 625.9


----------

